# Anbindung Lichtsensor an SM331



## Andy082 (29 Mai 2009)

Abend.

Hab ne' Frage an die Abteilung Elektronik und zum Teil auch an das Eck der Programmierer.
Ich versuche einen Lichtsenor quasi als PT100 an eine SM331-7SF00 anzuschalten. Immerhin erhalte ich auch hier einen Widerstandswert, was es mir doch möglich machen sollte, diesen je nach Lichteinfall auszuwerten.
Mein Problem ist nun jedoch folgendes:
schliesse ich einen 100Ohm-Widerstand an einen der AI an und konfiguriere diesen zur Auswertung RT - Pt100 Std, so sollte (!) ich doch einen Wert erhalten, welcher nahe an 0 liegt. (=> 0,0°C) 

In meinem Fall erhalte ich quasi irgendwas (~1400). Weiters reagieren sogar die anderen AI auf den am AI0 angeschlossenen Widerstand. Quasi werden diese auf die Werte ~2000, ~3000, ~4000 gedrückt.

Kann mir das jemand erklären?
Ich hab leider keinen Pt100 zur Hand um die Funktion der SM331 zu testen.


mfg,
Andy


----------



## jabba (29 Mai 2009)

Wenn Du den Eingang auf PT100 Klima einstellst , dan entsprechen 1KOhm 15500 (155,00°C).
Wenn Du hier irgendeine Wert angibst, ist halt kein Bezug zur Helligkeit. Ändert sich den der PEW wenn du den Photosensor mal hell mal dunkel belegst ?

Sind die anderen Analogeingänge beschaltet und ändern sich ?
Massefehler!
Sind die anderen Analogeingänge unbeschaltet ?
Diese mit Masse verbinden, dürfen nicht offen liegen.

Bei R=100 sollten 0°C sein, richtig angeschlossen ?
Es müßen Zwei-Kanäle verdrahtet bzw gebrückt werden von einen PT100


----------



## Andy082 (30 Mai 2009)

Ist das Ganze dann so wie abgebildet zu verstehen?

Wenn nicht bitte Datei runterladen, korrigieren und uppen.
Dann hätten auch andere einen verständlichen Anhaltspunkt.

Selbst wenn ich an 2 & 3 einen 1kOhm Widerstand hänge und anschliessend 2 auf 4 und 3 auf 5 brücke erhalte ich in etwa ~32000, also
vollen Ausschlag.

Welche Möglichkeit gibt es so eine Baugruppe zu testen?
Hab das Teil beim bekannten Auktionshaus als gebraucht erworben.


mfg,
Andy


----------



## jabba (30 Mai 2009)

2 auf 4
3 auf 5
und 100 Ohm zum testen


----------



## Andy082 (30 Mai 2009)

Hallo.

Ja, 2 auf 4 und 3 auf 5 hatte ich gemeint, auch geschrieben, aber nicht gezeichnet.

Habe das Ganze nun mit vier 100 Ohm Widerständen und einigen Drahtbrücken zu kontrollieren versucht.

Cfg wurde auf PT100-Klima eingestellt.
Trotzdem erhalte ich nur am AI0 meine 100, an den anderen AI die belegt sind (nur A2, A4, A6, wie auf der Zeichnung ersichtlich) erhalte ich nur irgendwelche Minuswerte.

Kann sich das jemand erklären?


mfg,
Andy


----------



## jabba (30 Mai 2009)

Hab kein Anschlussschema von der Karte gefunden.
Muss da nicht noch 1 auf Plus, 20 auf Minus und 11 (Mana) auf Minus.

Könnte da ein ex(i) Signal drauf müßen ?, ist ja eine Ex baugruppe.


----------



## Andy082 (30 Mai 2009)

Anbei das Schaltbild, welches im Deckel der Baugruppe steckt.

Und eine Frage die am wichtigsten ist... was ist ein EX-Signal?

Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich für eine analoge Karte zur Temperaturerfassung ein bestimmtes Signal seitens meiner Temp.Sensoren benötige, oder?


mfg,
Andy


----------



## Andy082 (30 Mai 2009)

Was ich noch anbieten kann....





Edit:
ah - kalt erwischt....   EX bedeutet doch nur Baugruppe für Explosionsgeschütze Bereiche und hat nichts mit dem Signal selbst zu tun, oder?


----------



## jabba (31 Mai 2009)

Angeschlossen ist es richtig, aber die gemessenen Temperaturen liegen im Bereich der Abweichung von Standardwiderständen.
-4,15° wären 98,376 Ohm.

Mach mal zwei Parallel 50 Ohm = -124,974°C
Dann einen dazu in Reihe 150 Ohm = 130,539°C


----------



## Andy082 (31 Mai 2009)

Also anbieten kann ich nun folgendes....

Rgesamt 50Ohm (2x 100 parallel) ~ -126,xxx

Rgesamt 200Ohm (2x 100 seriell) ~    26,xxx

d.h.: Karte scheint wohl zu funktionieren.


Mein Hauptproblem scheint nun aber etwas größer zu sein....

Habe den Sensor der Fa. Somfy zerlegt und mal alle Dioden und Widerstände, welche mit dem Fotoelement zu tun hatten, herausgelötet.

Bei beinahe 100%iger Sonneneinstrahlung (heute ist mit dem Sonne-Wolken-Mix ja ideales Wetter) erhalte ich 4,95 MOhm, bei Schatten zw. 3,35 & 2,95 MOhm und bei Dunkelheit 1,5MOhm.

Konfiguriere ich nun einen meiner AI so, dass ich zB 4 Draht (R-4L) & Breich 600Ohm, so könnte ich mich in einem Bereich von 700Ohm (~32500) und 0 Ohm (~0) bewegen.
Um in diesen Bereich zu gelangen benötige ich einen Parallelwiderstand von 560Ohm. Nun erhalte ich aber für Sonneneinstrahlung (rein rechnerisch) nur 559,937Ohm und für Dunkelheit nur 559,791 Ohm.
Für eine Auswertung ob die Sonne scheint oder es finstere N8 ist (ohne Mond!) scheint mir ein Wert von DeltaR = 0,146 Ohm deutlich zu niedrig zu sein.

mfg,
Andy


----------



## jabba (31 Mai 2009)

Dann bau Dir doch einen Spannungsteiler. Die Baugruppe kann aber nur +-1V. Du solltest Dir also eine geringe Spannung z.B. mit einem Spannungsregler LM78.. bauen. Diese dann mit dem Photosensor und zusätzlichen Widerständen als Spannungsteiler aufbauen und so den Widerstand besser messen können.

200 Ohm hätten aber 266,xxx ergeben müßen nicht 26,xxx


----------



## Andy082 (31 Mai 2009)

Abend.

Deiner Aussage zu folge, sollte das Ganze dann so in etwa aussehen.
Ich hoffe es ist genug Schulwissen übriggeblieben.

An 2 & 3 messe ich die an der Fotodiode abfallende Spannung, 4 & 5 lege ich auf Masse. 
So würde ich rein rechnerisch bei Sonnenschein (4,5MOhm) 0,986V, bei Schatten (3,2MOhm) 0,64V und bei Dunkelheit 0,3V erhalten.

mfg,
Andy


P.S.: kann sein, dass ich mich bei den 266,xxx verschrieben habe.


----------



## jabba (31 Mai 2009)

Die Karte kann laut Handbuch Dauerhaft bis 35V am Analogeingang, demnach könntest Du die 24V nehmen.
Wäre einfacher als die 1V zu erzeugen, eventuell zur Sicherheit noch einer Zehnerdiode zur Begrenzung.
Dann 24V und vor den Sensor 120MOhm.


----------



## Andy082 (31 Mai 2009)

Mal herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe.

Muss mal sehn ob ich einen oder mehrere MOhm-Widerstände auftreiben kann. In meinem Sortiment ist bei 1MOhm normal schluss.

Noch ein schönes WE.


Andy


----------



## Andy082 (2 Juni 2009)

Abend.

So, heute mit einem 7805 (genau 5.01V) und einem 22MOhm-Widerstand meinen Spannungsteiler aufgebaut.

Rein rechnerisch sollten folgende Werte gelten:


```
Sonne          4,95MOhm      0,9221V
Schatten       3,25MOhm      0,6048V
Dunkelheit     1,50MOhm      0,2791V
```
 
Gerechnet wurde mit tatsächlichen Werten, soll heißen 21,6MOHM für den Widerstand und 5,01V um so realitätsnahe wie möglich zu sein.


Tatsächlich aber mit meinem FLUKE gemessen und am AI dargestellt....


```
Sonne          0,28V       ~8000
Schatten       0,25V       ~7000
Dunkelheit     0,22V       ~6000
```
 
Woran könnte das denn nun wieder liegen?
Hab ich bei der Verwendung einer Fotodiode irgendwas vergessen?

Dioden sind doch auch passiv und daher von der Spannungsteilerregel nicht ausgenommen!?


mfg,
Andy


----------



## hausenm (6 Juni 2009)

ein spätes Hallo zu dem Thema,
die "falschen" Werte können mit der Diodenkennlinie zusammenhängen, nur im Mittelbereich annähernd linear. Nun wirds etwas kompliziert: ein LM741 (oder Co) verwenden um die Kennlinie zu linearisieren (Beispiel in 304 Schaltungen für 741), So long and good luck


----------

